

Roku Partners With TV Manufacturers To Offer Roku TV - FireBeyond
http://www.roku.com/?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+Roku&utm_content=Announcing+Roku+TV%2C+the+newest+way+to+watch+Roku.+It%27s+TV%2C+made+simple.&utm_campaign=Newsletter+%232+Jan+2014_Meet+Roku+TV

======
FireBeyond
Better link: [http://ces.cnet.com/8301-35296_1-57616615/roku-tv-
unveiled-t...](http://ces.cnet.com/8301-35296_1-57616615/roku-tv-unveiled-
television-sets-with-roku-streaming-built-in/)

But really, "leading global manufacturers Hisense and TCL"?

